# Bait cannon



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

A buddy sent me a link for this bait cannon. Seems like a lot to carry down to the beach but then so is a kayak. I just couldn't make my mind up weather this thing would be a blessing or a curse around here.


----------



## Fishin Mortician (Sep 15, 2015)

Your best days would be the day you first used it, and the day you sold it.

I think you would see why they are not more popular. Bait too small and too fragile. Also, by the time your shark did bite, if he was a large one, your spool would be almost empty to begin the fight.

Sorry


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd like to see that on a conventional setup. Burn the skin right off your thumb!


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Only way to do it with a conventional would be to pull the line off you want the bait at and run it down the beach so it doesnt snag something. Even then youre gonna need a few hands to help. Plus your bait being so small this would only be for smaller sharks which are in casting range on a spinning setup. at least around here. Texas, the Carolinas and Georgia might be a different story.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Just attach a spear / harpoon to the end of that and look for cobia / tuna

I would add a sight and maybe a red dot laser for good measure of course. Mount it to the bow or on top of the tower... now we're talkin something a little more reasonable yet just as drastic.

Forget the bait .... hahaha

Who thought to use bait when you constructed a cannon... I mean really---common man-----....Googans

In all seriousness its cool but .... yah


----------

